# Lupine Lighting systems



## soupdragon (May 27, 2006)

I work in cycle retail and am a keen moutain biker and there is a whole world of high powered cycle lights which i've seen metioned here at times.

But I thought I'd show you this site http://www.lupine.de as they put a ton of attention into the lights they build. and are probably the best there is about.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (May 27, 2006)

These lights are really awesome, but they are really expensive, too


----------



## soupdragon (May 27, 2006)

At first when we started stocking them i thought they were overpriced, but we had a lupine rep come round and give us a demo and explain what goes into them and it made me see the light (sorry terrible pun).


----------



## yellow (May 27, 2006)

I dont have one, but see them regularly in use.
They surely are worth the price. Compare them to what Sure-Fire is in handheld lights.

Beam color quality, "intelligence", parts, thoughts getting into the concept, ..., guarantees several years of "no hassles" perfect function


----------



## Long John (May 27, 2006)

I have the "nightmare", older model, and must say, every cent worth:thumbsup:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------

